# Main > General Discussion >  Working on a publication: Kaidan

## Gamerprinter

I mention this, since I seem to be somewhat absent from the boards lately, though I've been spending lots of time in the CWBP instead.

So, "beat me up" as I don't even have a map for Kaidan (my new CWBP project), but I've been talking to some publishers about the biz, as I'm a long time gamer and a commissioned cartographer, but I've never tried to publish a game setting or adventure before.

Basically two sources have suggested I create a short campaign arc of 3 modules set in Kaidan to test the waters and see if there's enough of a market to risk creating a setting manual, a much more expensive venture. Both suggested I do a collaborative publication with an existing house.

Also, I started talking about d20, OGL, GSL and Pathfinder compatibility license, ways to market and which license should this campaign arc/setting go under.

In the end, I talked one of them to apply for the Pathfinder license and he was approved. Now he's offering to collaborate on the writing side, and some crunch help, in exchange for me creating a half dozen maps for his upcoming publishing projects! So it looks like Kaidan is going to begin as a series of adventure modules very soon! I haven't decided on whether to call myself GP Publishing or Kaidan Press (or something like that.)

It will be published OGL, as Pathfinder isn't official until August 2009, but at that time I can republish as Pathfinder (with the PFRPG logo), and begin to work towards publishing Kaidan as a setting in book form.

I've already found a "cheap" but excellent artist for cover and illustration work so this is becoming a reality, and I only started working on the project this month.

So I've got my own busy plans up ahead. I'll try to squeeze in a challenge or two in that time, but I've got some serious personal work to do.

GP

----------


## Steel General

Congrats GP, and good luck with the project!

----------


## Korash

OMG!!!

That is so cool!!

I have been quite interested in the Pathfinder stuff since I first heard about it, and am glad to here that you are gonna be doing some stuff for the system. I look forward to seeing what you come up with  :Smile: 

Congrats and best wishes are yours for this grand adventure!! Some rep too for having the balls to do what I never did,  :Wink:  always thought about it, started on it a few times, but NEVER actually moved on it.

----------


## torstan

That's very cool. Great news for you and for all Kaidan fans. You seem to have found a rich vein of interest in the system so I hope it does really well.

----------


## overlordchuck

Congrats!

By the way, I vote for GPKaidan Press.  Merges the two together and still has a ring to it.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, guys!

One thing though, both the publisher and I prefer realistic, scary illustration with a Japanese flavor, however he suggested (against my taste, but...) to use Manga-styled art in order to attract a larger and younger audience.

I don't know, I hate Manga art myself, but it might be a smart way to go.

Thoughts?

GP

----------


## Turgenev

Congrats GP! Personally I would prefer a realistic, scary illustration with a Japanese flavor over a manga-styled art as well. Personally, I think a good drawing with some creepiness/horror elements would be as much a draw for the younger crowd. I guess it depends on the style of the manga art.

----------


## ravells

This is fantastic news. Also because after the initial honeymoon the Guild alliance seems to have weakened somewhat and everyone has gone back to their own thing. I've always thought that if we worked together with our complimentry skills it would have the potential for great things. Great stuff, GP for finding the way forward.

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, I too hate Manga-style art, and have a hard time understanding what the whole infatuation is with it. But if that is what he prefers, you may have to suck it up...or compromise, maybe a 50/50 split of manga & realistic. Sort of like how back in the 1st Ed days we had such wonderful artists as Jeff Dee, Willingham, and Erol Otis all working on art for the same product, and even WITHIN the same module etc.

----------


## torstan

I'd stick to your guns on that one. The art defines the flavour and I'm guessing you don't want the setting to go all manga on you. It's a style of story and character as well as a style of art. If you create the art but not the flavour to go with it, then your audience isn't going to stick around - and the people you would be targeting are likely to be turned away by the manga art and not read the text which they would otherwise be interested in.

----------


## Ascension

Great news, GP, congrats.  At least it's not Anime...can't stand those gigantic eyes, no noses, big heads, overdeveloped bosoms, school-girl dresses, cliche personalities and uber spikey hair.  Although, Manga has been heading in this direction too the past decade.  Well at least they don't have fuzzy tails and cat ears.  Good luck, bro and I'll certainly keep my eyes open for whenever it drops.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Great news, GP, congrats.  At least it's not Anime...can't stand those gigantic eyes, no noses, big heads, overdeveloped bosoms, school-girl dresses, cliche personalities and uber spikey hair.  Although, Manga has been heading in this direction too the past decade.  Well at least they don't have fuzzy tails and cat ears.  Good luck, bro and I'll certainly keep my eyes open for whenever it drops.


Ummmm....Anime is the animated form of Manga, and Hentai.......well.......  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Really?!  I thought the old Speed Racer stuff (the original), Battle of the Planets, and Voltron were Manga...hmph, I'll be darned.  Thanks.

----------


## Turgenev

> Really?!  I thought the old Speed Racer stuff (the original), Battle of the Planets, and Voltron were Manga...hmph, I'll be darned.  Thanks.


Usually anime = animation and manga = comics. But, it is my understanding that the term manga is sometimes used to describe animation but usually by older Japanese. The definition that my Japanese-English dictionary has for manga is "cartoons, comics, caricatures".

----------


## Gamerprinter

Gonna be realistic, since the artist I found creates...

http://www.dementia5.com/community/index.php?topic=81.0

GP

----------


## Turgenev

Very cool!

----------


## Redrobes

I thought Manga was the company that imported a lot of the Japanese art and the term got coined for the style of art since they were the only company doing it. Maybe I am completely wrong tho - I am not into it in anything more than a token way.

I have a question about the Kaiden stuff too. Will the maps for it be CC licensed in the same way as the rest of the CWBP ? You said it would be expensive to produce which would be hard to reconcile with the free distribution model of CC stuff.

----------


## overlordchuck

From Wikipedia: Manga are comics and print cartoons (sometimes also called komikku), in the Japanese language and conforming to the style developed in Japan in the late 20th century.

Anime (taken from half of the Japanese pronunciation of "animation") is animation in Japan and considered to be "Japanese animation" in the rest of the world.

And GP, that artist is the shiz.

----------


## torstan

Yep, Atreides is really good and getting better fast. The top down illustration with the flying dragon is stunning.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Although technically not related, there are a series of sketches done by Hokusai the Ukiyo-e master whose career was during the first half of the 19th century, that were called Manga.

They were somewhat "cartoony" in style. I think the original term for Manga meant "sketch".

The modern term basically means "cartoon". The style of course, is big eyes, etc.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

> I thought Manga was the company that imported a lot of the Japanese art and the term got coined for the style of art since they were the only company doing it. Maybe I am completely wrong tho - I am not into it in anything more than a token way.
> 
> I have a question about the Kaiden stuff too. Will the maps for it be CC licensed in the same way as the rest of the CWBP ? You said it would be expensive to produce which would be hard to reconcile with the free distribution model of CC stuff.


Yeah, I know, which is part of the reason why I haven't created the map yet. Since I am the primary publisher, as well as the cartographer. I think I will make the whole island map as CC, but the specific maps used in the adventure arc as not.

The foreigner's port of Gaijinoshima really needs to be created first, then say one-third or one-fifth of the island - the provinces and ports on the western coast is the next map. These two may or may not be CC - but these are the maps that I plan to develope first. Then all the encounter scale maps for the adventure series will probably not be CC either.

Because I am the publisher/cartographer however, I think for marketing purposes to be able to produce some of the maps CC could help promote the product idea to a wider audience, especially since there's no cost in distribution.

As always, however, in the publication I will point to Gamer Printshop services so I can still profit from the CC maps, as well as the "All Rights Reserved" map.

Edit: the primary "cost" is illustration, for the initial downloadable only product, as maps, writing, editing are either me or work in exchange for maps, so the initial product should be fairly affordable. Once I go to a printed book format, its the printing and covers that is expensive.

GP

PS: the maps I am doing as "work exchange" will be for a Victorian Era vampire adventure mod.

----------


## Gamerprinter

The production framework as I see it:

1. First I am going to create a 3 adventure module mini-campaign arc that will probably be ready for PDF publication in May or June called: *The Gaijin Gift*, as it will be an adventure with a party of standard D&D classes from Ansium or outside the Empire of Kaidan; "gaijin" is outsiders.

2. Thoughts are I may be creating a Kaidenese mini-campaign arc of 3 adventures that are locally grown Kaidan characters. Hopefully this campaign can coincide with Pathfinder's official release, then publish this as a Pathfinder product. As well as republishing *The Gaijin Gift* as Pathfinder at that time also.

3. Then I'll begin work on a setting format for Kaiden in hard cover form. That will be the expensive production.

Plus I got other ideas in case the product/setting works...

1. The Book of Katta - a martial arts and oriental weapons arts book for Kaidan as well as use in any other Pathfinder setting with martial arts needs. To include Katta schools each which have their own progression of specific feats to conform to a given style. Some of those feats, fall under "wire-fu" Ki powers special combat maneuvers. Perhaps some martial arts prestige classes, including Ninja/Ninjutsu as well as weapons and magic items for martial artists. (Hard bound edition.)

2. Obake - the Beastiary of Kaidan, a Monsters Manual product (hard bound).

3. Then perhaps a full campaign arc taking PCs from 1st to 20th level+ in both PDF and printed softbound format.

Thoughts?

GP

----------


## Redrobes

This all sounds jolly exciting and best of luck. On the CC thing I think its all about whether its a derivative or not. So if your island is a map of Neons World data then its a derivative. If you put a spot on that and say I am going to have a city there called "CityAaaay" or "CityBe" and make a map then the city map can be whatever you like it to be because its not based on an existing CWBP map any more. We would have to be a bit careful not to include much detail in our CWBP wiki about the area and just post a link to your Kaiden site instead and noting that its an external site. If the info is in our wiki then it could be construed to be that this info is CC.

Its a nice idea to be able to start your campaign in Ansium do a bit there and get on a boat, travel for a few weeks and then have some modules already prepared to play some more tho when you land or vice-versa.

I reckon you will have a lot on your plate now but getting in some extra writers and artists will make the whole package a great product. That artist you are working with had some great pics on the link you posted. The one where the dwarves are looking down the crevasse gives me vertigo. Its superb.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> On the CC thing I think its all about whether its a derivative or not. So if your island is a map of Neons World data then its a derivative. If you put a spot on that and say I am going to have a city there called "CityAaaay" or "CityBe" and make a map then the city map can be whatever you like it to be because its not based on an existing CWBP map any more. We would have to be a bit careful not to include much detail in our CWBP wiki about the area and just post a link to your Kaiden site instead and noting that its an external site. If the info is in our wiki then it could be construed to be that this info is CC.


Believe me, I started this project with the intent of using the CWBP to develop this setting for use by the Guild and its visitors. I selected the island east of Ansium because it was closest to what I was searching for - but note, for many reasons its still not ideal for meeting my needs.

For one thing, its too big, but in looking at other island systems on the world where Ansium is a part, all other land masses are either way too big or much too small. I chose that island as it wasn't tiny, nor a continent, however, for my needs its two to four times larger than I really want.

Climatologically, based on its latitude in the world, as discussed with NK, in my Kaidan thread in the CWBP forums, its further north than I really wanted it to be, perhaps off by 500 to 1000 miles too far north for my needs.

Also, from doing my February Challenge map of western Japan, I liked the verismilitude of the many islands of the inland sea between the main islands of Honshu, Shikoku and Kyushu. However, on the island of the CWBP, there is one large-ish island only its too big, and surrounded by islands, which (far my needs) are too small.

I guess I really need more of Japan geography to fit my ideal setting needs, that is several medium size islands with a plethora of tiny isles between - which is currently not available as part of the CWBP, so I think the island map that I create for my commercial Kaidan project will not be derivative of NK's world map at all.

I don't think there's going to be a CC to other licensing problem here as far as any maps go.

----------


## Gamerprinter

So knowing that my Kaidan setting will be using a slightly different set of rules that what is available from Oriental Adventures or d20 Rokugan, I've been reading up on those rules to see how best to fit to Kaidan.

I also posted a question to Jason Bulmahn, the Lead Designer for Paizo's Pathfinder RPG system, trying to verify what I already knew.

Oriental Adventures is a WotC product and not OGL. It will not be updated for use with Pathfinder system as it is a WotC IP. Rokugan currently is not planning to create an OGL version compatible to Pathfinder. The staff at Paizo have discussed the possibilities for an oriental setting book for Pathfinder, but no decisions have been made. Jason told me to send him an Alpha version of my rules once I complete them.

This means, I can't even refer to those manuals, even to alter the rules, in the adventures or setting. Which means, I'll be creating a new Oriental rules set for Pathfinder, in addition to creating an adventure arc, and setting supplement. Though I will be offering a "Lite" version to cover the basics for use in my adventure arc, with eventual upgrade to a full hard bound manual.

I thought I was venturing down the road of adventure module development, apparently I will be a true game designer coming up with 3.5/Pathfinder compatible system for Oriental settings!  :Exclamation: 

GP

PS: more work than I planned, but whatever is necessary to make this work!

----------


## Ascension

Yep, "ya do what ya gotta do" I always say.  Gratz man and good luck.

----------


## RPMiller

Absolutely fantastic news GP! Exactly what you were looking for and then some. You deserve some serious kudos and I look forward to seeing the material as it comes out. Well done.

----------


## Steel General

What they said...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Korash

what Long Ears said  :Cool:

----------


## torstan

Congratulations. That is really excellent news.

----------


## Ascension

Just had to chime in one more time ... knowing how passionate you are I'm sure this project will turn out flawless and with a huge sweeping scale.  I haven't played D & D for 20 some odd years but I'm actually looking forward to finding a hobby store to buy it once it comes out if for nothing else than to say "I know this guy, he's a friend of mine, we hang out all the time."

----------


## Gamerprinter

So having done many professional cartography commissions I know the business from the artist's side, but never before had I played the role of Art Director. But that has been my primary chore the last week or so.

I've heard mention on the various forums, some people buy D&D products just for the art, and with that thought in mind, hopefully my artist lineup will make the product that much more a must have.

I posted the link to one of the artists earlier in the thread - Simon Turnbull (aka Atreides) and I'll do it again below. But now I have two more artists on board.

Simon Turnbull's art

One artist is Jan Posposil (aka Merlkir) of South Africa is currently doing sketches for the cover and one full color interior shot of a samurai and a PC western armored fighter in combat, plus several B/W pieces.

Jan Pospisil's art

The last artist, so far and really the most renowned is Mark Hyzer who has done art for WotC Magic the Gathering CCG. His stuff is especially creepy, but he'll create work for the Yurei ghosts, Demon-Spirits and denizens of the Hell Realm. Since he has the most recognition, he's also the most expensive, so I see one full color page, and several B/W pieces. Note: Mark's art is 18+, some nudity here.

Mark Hyzer's art

A few others will be doing some Pro Bono work, that hopefully I can pay them once the publication is being sold online.

No doubt, I'll include a few of my own illustrations and of course all the maps, as well as using some public domain art, mostly Japanese Ukiyo-e art is filler.

Looks like the project should be ready for publication by the third week of June. I've created the outline, and its currently being written by Andy Champaign a published writer and my collaborator on the publication at Dementia 5.

So things are moving forward - enjoy the art in the links!

GP

----------


## msa

> One thing though, both the publisher and I prefer realistic, scary illustration with a Japanese flavor, however he suggested (against my taste, but...) to use Manga-styled art in order to attract a larger and younger audience.


I wanted to weight in on this. While I am with the majority here on not caring much for manga art, you might want to compromise a bit for the purpose of marketing. Of course, I always advocate for selling out artistic vision (and morals) for sweet delicious success, so take what I say with a grain of salt. Anyways, here are my reasons. 

People are attracted to eye-candy, and they like what is familiar... especially kids, and to a lesser extent teenagers. Also, Manga is inexplicably hugely popular. There is probably a value to making your product appeal to the widest range of demographics possible. I think you will find it more rewarding to get your product out there and get it to sell well than sticking too tight to your artistic guns.

Also, manga style may be a little bit cheaper and faster to produce than well shaded, realistic art. You can take a lot of liberties with a cartoon style that you can't when you try to be realistic (damn that uncanny valley). World of Warcraft showed me, among other things, how important style can be. I've played a number of games that try to be more realistic and dark, but the art ends up causing a lot of cognitive dissonance. I think there is probably a lesson in that.

You might spend some time with the publisher and the artist and see if you can come to a compromise vision. Especially if he is an industry professional with some experience, as marketing is a lot more about statistics than artistic vision. I think first and foremost you want to move product... especially with your first venture. That will be the greatest personal reward.

PS. This is an awesome thread, and congrats on getting your work to this stage GP. I'm jealous!

PPS. That said, those are beautiful artists you've lined up.

----------


## Steel General

Some of Mark Hyzer's art, to me at least, has a bit of a 'Geiger-esque' feel to it.

Congrats again GP good to see so many of my guild friends meeting with success!  :Smile:

----------


## Ascension

I really like Jan's stuff...makes me want to start drawing again more seriously.  Can't wait bro and hope things keep going smoothly.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> You might spend some time with the publisher and the artist and see if you can come to a compromise vision. Especially if he is an industry professional with some experience, as marketing is a lot more about statistics than artistic vision. I think first and foremost you want to move product... especially with your first venture. That will be the greatest personal reward.


OK, already knowing my preference for realistic art, my collaborative partner on the project, Andy Champaign of Dementia 5 Publishing has just got back from Anime Boston trade show and recruited about a dozen interested Anime/Manga artists who are top in their field professionals. So we'll see. In the next week I'll be getting lots of portfolio's to review.

While the adventure arc still needs some art to enhance the publication, where my true needs for art will rest in my intended setting manual, with designs on being a standard hardbound manual, like the PH or DMG. So that's a big project, and an expensive one to boot. Seeing some serious work needed for that handbook, I can see a later release say October? Could be a good Halloween release if its ready by then.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

As I mentioned in my last post, my collaborative partner in my Kaidan project, went Anime Boston and recruited some Anime/Manga artists to possibly join the project.

One already showed up on the D5 forum, and to my surprise is really quite good, inspiring really. So for high action scenes, views of the godlings and nature spirits, and some doe-eyed girl scenes, perhaps Anime may bring something positive to the publication.

We'll have to see. Here's a link to one of those artists, Schin is the name:

Anime Artist Images.

GP

----------


## msa

> As I mentioned in my last post, my collaborative partner in my Kaidan project, went Anime Boston and recruited some Anime/Manga artists to possibly join the project.


Well, I think the style is very on-point for what you are working on. Also, definitely straddling the line between the cartoonish manga style and a more realistic eastern-inspired art. Nice work.

----------


## Steel General

I'd have to agree with the last poster in that thread, they aren't really anime (but the influence is there) - I think that might work well for you GP...

----------


## Ascension

Count me in as a third yes vote for the same reasons given above.

----------


## Turgenev

Very nice artwork! Nice to hear that the project is coming along nicely.

----------


## torstan

I agree - that artwork is perfect. Great choice. Looks like you'll have a high quality product on your hands at the end of the day.

----------


## Immolate

> Some of Mark Hyzer's art, to me at least, has a bit of a 'Geiger-esque' feel to it.


I immediately got that same vibe, although that link was strongest in the first pieces in the thread and less so further down. I definitely had the strongest reaction and spent the most time looking at his stuff. The coherence of his work seems to decrease with complexity, but his simplest bits are very striking and evocative.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's the final cover art, before title, license, product ID, by line, etc.

The Gift - an introductory mini-campaign arc set in Kaidan: Japanese Ghost Story setting.

Artist: Jan Pospisil

GP

----------


## RPMiller

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!

----------


## Steel General

That is *WAY COOL*!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DevinNight

Very nice.

----------


## Turgenev

Wow! Very cool!

----------


## Gamerprinter

I plan to have the cover design with the above illustration ready in the next day or two and I'll post an announcement on the upcoming product in the news forum here, but I just learned an interesting little tidbit that might provide some controversial buzz for Kaidan.

I've mentioned that I am doing a collaborative publication with Dementia 5. What I haven't said, is that although I've created the outline for the entire mini-campaign arc, as well as monsters/encounters, the rule system, all the cartography, I am actually having Andy Champaign author the adventure itself.

The controversial part, now, Andy Champaign is the author and publisher of the Book of Erotic Fantasy - a dark and risque (with horrible photos of nude hippies and goth kids as its illustrations) but great content as a splat book for D&D a few years back.

So the author of the BoEF is also the same for The Gift, my first adventure for the Kaidan setting...

I don't know if that's good thing to put out there, but there it is.

GP

----------


## Korash

Wow, that 'lil tidbit is just making me want this even more. I have already read the BoEF and loved the way that it was written. Great book by the way. It handles a very touchy subject with maturity and humor while still giving some decent guidelines for handling various aspect of it. Not for kiddies by any means, but good for mature minded gamers.

I think that this can only be a plus for your venture, GP.  :Very Happy:

----------


## misteradam

glad to see this coming together!  the cover turned out great.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Announcement at D5 forum for the soon-to-be-released OGL 3.5 compatible first of three adventures set in Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting. It looks like it might go into early July, instead of end of month. I don't know where the author is at in the initial storyline.

At least that's an official statement, that my first publication is getting close, and I can begin promoting it officially (still need a date of release though.)

I'm excited!

Kaidan Announcement on D5 forum

GP

----------


## Steel General

and once again I say... Congrats GP!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Working on the cover design for my 3 part mini-campaign arc, The Gift, for the Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting...

Using Jan Pospisil's illustration of the Dark Lord, I centered it, as I didn't want to cover up the art with text, so it works as a center piece around which the title logo and other front cover labeling. I tried a design with my standard bamboo mat texture and it looked too bright.

Since the illustration is so dark anyway, I thought the red outline gave some attention to it, while the subdued black background kept things looking dark. The subdued print in the black is my Kaidan map with a special transparency applied over a black background to give it that nice look.

Whatcha think? I want to start promoting this soon!

GP

PS: I noticed some grammatical errors, this is just my first draft of the cover, still needs tweaking.

----------


## Ascension

I think it looks fine except for the title but I don't have any better ideas right off the top of my head right now...spent the whole night drawing mtns by hand so I'm kinda fried.  My first thought is to lose the bevel, use the darker red like in the picture frame and maybe the outer glow...keep it simple for now.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Ascension, tried your suggestions, fixed the grammatical error, removed some double labeling, looks cleaner and sharper.

As I mentioned earlier, Mark Hyzer (painter for WotC MtG CCG card art) is doing my beastiary for the eventual Kaidan Handbook, but I needed one his drawings for the main monster in the first and second adventure - Hebi no onna (snake woman), a Demon-Spirit.

Finally, Simon Turnbull, is doing both color and b/w work for me, this is a b/w illustration of Agoya Temple, on the other side of the mountain pass on the way to Tsue-jo castle to deliver the gift.

Of course, here's the map of Yonshu, the island of Kaidan, where the entire adventure takes place (for those who haven't seen it...)
Yonshu Island map

Although I will reveal the cover design on other sites, this art will only be posted here, until publication - so its an art spoiler guys!

*All Rights Reserved* on the art.

Here's the promo text:

*The Gift* - what begins as a simple escort of a gift to a powerful lord in a foreign land leads to a series of uncanny events that risk more than the lives of a party of adventurers, rather the fate of their eternal souls. Deceit, vengeance and dark revelations follow the party as they explore a dark fantasy world called Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting. Kaidan is a breathtaking empire of samurai, ninja and undead lords rich in legend, culture and nightmares.

The Gift is a mini-campaign arc and an introduction to Kaidan, a dark fantasy setting of oriental myth and gothic horror. It is a world sure to make the bravest adventurers blood run cold.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Steel General

Not that there's anything wrong with it now, but I wonder for on the module cover, the title font should be something with a bit of an oriental twist to it, just an idea. *shrugs*

The temple image is amazing.

----------


## Gamerprinter

The font for the gift is the same font I used on the Genpei map and my Yonshu map. I actually hate those overly oriental looking brush stroke fonts, they look cheesy and fake, almost cartoon oriental.

The font I used has a "brush like" appearance, yet is very readable. I think it works as an oriental style, if only subtly so. I'm keeping the font.

Thanks for the suggestion though.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

I started posting that cover design on several other forums - Paizo, Goodman Games, and EnWorld, with initial promo on Kaidan RPG in existing threads of mine on those sites, or new ones in the Announcement boards.

Right away I got interest and responses, but also right away, they asked for link to a website so they can get more details. Whoops, I didn't have one ready yet, so I rushed on getting this up. There's some "hidden" information under About Us dropdown menu - setting, that gives more details than the obvious pages.

Check it out and tell me what you think?

Kaidan RPG site

I still plan to add more pages, more details, perhaps its own forum and what not.

GP

----------


## Ascension

That morbid geisha and that monster thing are great, you got some serious talent gathered and a whole ton of work to maintain yet another thing on your plate.  I'm positive that if anyone can handle all of those things that you can.  I breezed thru the site and everything looks fine on first glance.  I didn't read every word but I didn't find any errors or anything.  I like the simple straight-forward style there as well since it doesn't require java or flash or any of that nonsense.  Color scheme looks good too.  Good job man.

----------


## Alfar

> I started posting that cover design on several other forums - Paizo, Goodman Games, and EnWorld, with initial promo on Kaidan RPG in existing threads of mine on those sites, or new ones in the Announcement boards.
> 
> Right away I got interest and responses, but also right away, they asked for link to a website so they can get more details. Whoops, I didn't have one ready yet, so I rushed on getting this up. There's some "hidden" information under About Us dropdown menu - setting, that gives more details than the obvious pages.
> 
> Check it out and tell me what you think?
> 
> Kaidan RPG site
> 
> I still plan to add more pages, more details, perhaps its own forum and what not.
> ...


Dude... have I mentioned to you that you need a CMS? Maybe use a blog-system, would make the news section so much easier to handle  :Wink: 

Neato site, just maybe the red in the menus is a bit too... light? I think a darker tone like the one you use for the page titles would be nice. 

Also, something to end the tatami pattern at the bottom of the page. 

Oh, and the transparency on the menu bar is a bit wonky - use png with alpha transparency instead of gif with 1-bit transparency. And the menu bar end gif is stretched which causes pixelation. 

Content-wise, great!

----------


## Steel General

@GP - For throwing it together in a hurry I think the site turned out quite good. It would be kinda cool if the menu bar were an actual katana or some other appropriate weapon, but that's just something that popped into my head.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, SG, yes I plan to make improvements as more time is available. The Katana navigation bar is an excellent idea. That navigation bar needs some work as Alfar mentioned.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Because of the lack of my personal time to do any actual writing beyond creating the plotlines, complete outlines and story-boarding which I've provided the primary author of the first adventure, Andy Champagne - who is also the collaborative publisher in the project. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to put out adventure modules fast enough, with the goal being one per month.

I just picked up (or soon to pick up) another published author who asked to be "conscripted into my Asian Horror army!", while I don't have his name right in front of me at the moment, I'll edit this post and put it in here. He's a marketing consultant in Australia, and writer/setting designer with his brother, with a Chinese wife with her own fascination with Chinese ghost stories. So the work might get some Chinese mythology influence, at least insomuch as being close to the Japanese emphasis, which I'll tweak if necessary.

Edit: Andrew Chirgwin, is the name of the new writer and he is officially on the Kaidan Creation Team, as of now.

Anyway, this means I should be able to achieve my one module per month schedule.

I'm also talking with another writer, also from Australia very interested as well, so this might even be more efficient. Just measuring costs at the moment.

More good things happening!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, the cover art for the main Kaidan RPG Handbook (rules and setting splat) is just finished, this is before place title labeling and legalese info.

I wanted to emulate both the D&D 4e Players Handbook and Pathfinder RPG Handbook cover designs in that both feature a male and female adventurer in the foreground, with a menacing dragon about to attack in the middle ground and something in the background.

Being this is for Kaidan, or a Japanese setting, I used an oriental dragon instead, but same concept.

The artist is Simon Turnbull, a UK artist currently teaching in China.

What do you think?

GP

----------


## Steel General

Fan-freakin'-tastic!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zhar2

> Fan-freakin'-tastic! :d


Dito, its jusat AMAZING.

----------


## RPMiller

That is some good stuff right there! Although, when I see the "female" I don't think female because of the armor and such. The long hair isn't enough to evoke the idea that it is a female. I'll just take your word for it.  :Wink:  

Although I suppose the bald one could be the female just as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Ascension

Ya don't see many nordic muscle dudes wielding magic to slay oriental dragons so kudos for originality there  :Smile:   Oh wait. maybe he's bald, nm  :Wink:   Wish I could draw water and perspective like that.  Nice stuff.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Strange, I find myself making "whooshing" noises staring at that rough surf hitting the rocky shore. And, no Ascension, he may be "blonde skinned" but definitely not "blonde haired"  :Razz:  - yeah, he's bald.

Also seem to notice that both the cover design of The Gift and this cover illustration both emphasize an upward perspective, interesting, in that neither artist saw the other's work, yet both came upon the same idea, hmmm.

I'm definitely going to have to put pen to paper myself, and save me some money with my own illustrations, instead of relying on these masters. Very inspirational anyway.

And for RPMiller, who can't recognize that samurai as a woman for sure, shouldn't have a problem with a Mark Hyzer illustration of a Seduction Ghost... (note: no nipples, I said "not too risque" in requesting this one, the missing legs should help imply the "ghostness" of this piece.)

Edit: though Mark H. names this as Yuki-onna, that's not correct.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

So that my illustrators don't get all the fun. I decided to put in a few of own art, beyond maps into the Kaidan project. Here's an early WIP for an Onmyoji Court Wizard. This is based on ukiyo-e prints as to dress, design and color. The wizards face is from some Japanese actor/model I found online.

I will probably do the rest of his body (lower half) and place some semi-visible Shikigami imp demons as familiars behind him.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gandwarf

Hey, you can draw  :Wink: 

Good job so far, I like his pose.

----------


## Steel General

That's really nice GP, I just could never get people so they looked any good.

But I *Mad Skillz* with Stick Figures!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

Any art that needs some "pizazz" I'll commission one of my artists to do the work, but for simpler illustrations, I guess I'll do them myself. Like the Class  description illustrations for the splat book - samurai, ashigaru, hatamoto, onmyoji, jugondo sorcerer, etc. Perhaps some basic Japanese scenes - mountain roads with PCs walking along it, landscapes, ships, that sort of thing.

Since aside from background information, primary development, I've got writers that will do most of the narratives and textual information, that frees me up for light illustrations and maps.

I hope I'm not going overboard on the art, I'm planning for some kind of art on half the pages of the splat (at least), since I believe illustrations should be a major part of any decent rules/setting handbook - I want to look like I've got one gigantic budget for the project, when the truth is, my budget is tiny at best. So many 3pp stuff, looks like their under budget - I want my game work to impress and have buyers look forward to additional publications for Kaidan as it becomes available.

Just thoughts on my plans...

GP

PS: if you're asking how I'm paying other writer/developers, since they're game developers too with their own projects, I'm doing maps for them on trade, instead of paying them!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm finding it completely bizzare. I was just dreaming up some possible adventure plots and posting them on the Dementia 5 forum - actually thinking in my head that these might be adventure plots for future greater campaign at the completion of the Gift mini-campaign arc.

However, as soon as I posted my first couple idea, the publisher contacted me and was interested in creating a haunted tomb sub-adventure in the first part, but as soon as he saw my "Cursed Ryokan" (a country inn that turns out to be the haunted location of a murder/suicide that occurred 50 years ago) he grabbed the idea and ran with it instead.

My other writer from Australia saw my two plot ideas that followed, and now they are being directly incorporated into Part 3 of the Gift mini-arc.

I see it as totally bizzare, I just post an adventure seed idea and it gets actuated immediately. I don't even need to fully develop the idea - they just run with it!

Hopefully I can keep up with the epiphanies, it helps drive the narrative it seems!

GP

----------


## Alfar

Yay! Great to hear about your progress. You should totally have a development blog, reach a wider group of Kaidan fans already.  :Wink:

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I am starting to develop other product ideas for Kaidan:

1. The primary product at this time is the 3 part mini-campaign, The Gift, each adventure module of the set will be offered as a downloadable PDF product, tentatively priced at $7.99 each.

2. Sometime in the Fall '09 (hopefully) the publication of the Kaidan RPG Handbook - Asian Horror rules set and setting material for Kaidan.

3. Between adventure releases which is based on a schedule of one adventure per month (once The Gift arc is complete a larger campaign going up to 20th level is planned) other products support the adventures are planned:

a. Map Folios for Print - essentially sliced letter size PDFs of larger maps, as well as all encounter scale maps.

b. Map Folio for VTT - a digital unsliced version of the Print Folio with varying versions at different resolutions for use in MapTools, Fantasy Grounds, etc.

c. Complete VTT versions of each adventure module with included maps, text, monster stats, NPC stats preloaded into different format of each major VT app.

4. Alphabetical Gazeteers of each major island of Kaidan starting with Yonshu island (the island focused on in The Gift adventures) for the gaming groups who prefer sandbox style play, where the adventure party explores at their whim rather than follow a pre-scripted adventure module.

What other products could I market to work with Kaidan?

Thoughts?

Edit: talking with my Australian writer (he's become my "go to guy" for making things happen) and he suggested that I create a "Volo the Bard" type character who is providing info and adventure seeds through a Gazeteer type format for smaller region specific guides. Perhaps eventually coming out with a specific Guide book setting Gazeteer splat for Kaidan, down the road. I like!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Jan Pospisil, the illustrator who created the cover design for The Gift, has just completed her next illustration for the second adventure.

This is a fight between a PC "gaijin" fighter and a local samurai, as challenged by Lord Hachiwara of Tsue-jo for his entertainment. The fight is either to "first blood" or death, PC's choice. He has healers prepared if the PC should become seriously wounded.

This is very cool and dynamic really focusing on Jan's style. She was really into this commission - so am I!

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gandwarf

Very nice!

----------


## Steel General

Beautiful work...

----------


## msa

This is some great art you've commissioned here. I can't believe I missed so many updates on this thread: this is the first time I am seeing a lot of it. I really like how methodical you are about your decisions, like emulating the iconic D&D/Pathfinder cover art. Great touch!




> talking with my Australian writer (he's become my "go to guy" for making things happen) and he suggested that I create a "Volo the Bard" type character who is providing info and adventure seeds through a Gazeteer type format for smaller region specific guides. Perhaps eventually coming out with a specific Guide book setting Gazeteer splat for Kaidan, down the road. I like!


I think this is a great idea. For me, the little blurbs like Elminster's Ecologies, Volo, and other similar constructs really put flavor to worlds when I was a kid. And they did it in a way that reading the books never was able to. For me, they were essential in completing an immersive setting.

Also, if you can format them to 1-2 pages, they make fabulous player handouts. They have a lot of flavor and create a real feel without bogging possibly casual players down with a ton of reading.

----------


## Korash

> ....lots of good point.....


I was gonna post something along the lines of msa's post so all I can say is "ditto".

----------


## Gamerprinter

Almost completed with my Kaidan introductory mini-campaign Part 1 of 3 modules, doing formating and encounter stats at this time. Actually both Part 1 and 2 is almost complete, Part 3 is having loose ends tied and lead-ins to a larger campaign after that. Each module will be published one month apart from Aug until October.

Schedule of release:

1. August 13 - The Gift: Gaijin Journey (or something like that) Part 1
2. September - The Gift: Daitengu Mountains, Part 2
3. October - The Gift: Dim Spirit, Part 3
4. November - Races, Classes, Setting Rules mini-splat
5. December - The Gift Mini-Campaign Book (all 3 adventures and a bonus)
6. January - Monsters of Kaidan (Obake Handbook)
7. February - Kaidan Saga (start of a larger 1st - 13th) campaign, Part 1
8. March - Kaidan RPG Handbook (Classes/Rules/Monsters/Setting/Spells)
9. April - Kaidan Saga: Part 2
10. May - Kaidan Gazeteer: Yonshu Island
11. June - Kaidan Saga: Part 3
12. July - Kaidan Gazeteer: Southern Anshu & the Capital of Fukuhara-kyo
13. August - Kaidan Saga Book (with bonus material)
14. September - Kaidan Gazeteer: Northern Anshu & the Emishi Barbarians
15. October - Kaidan Epic Campaign, Part 1 (14th - 20th+ levels)
16. November - Kaidan Gazeteer: Genshu Island
17. December - Kaidan Epic Campaign, Part 2
18. January - Kaidan Gazeteer: the Lesser Isles
19. February - Kaidan Epic Campaign Part 3
20. March - Kaidan Epic Campaign full set release

So that's my itinerary for the next two years, and schedules can seldom ever be truly met on time, so things may get bumped as it progresses. But it looks like I will be busy for a time...

GP

----------


## ScriptKitty

Wow, you've got a packed two years ahead of you!  Looking forward to seeing it.  ^^

----------


## Gandwarf

LOL... that's a lot of work.

----------


## Alfar

Looks like you have your plate full. Good luck!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's an experimental diagram for the Wheel of Life cosmology of Kaidan, plus the header I'm using at the top of every page in the publications so far...

GP

----------


## Steel General

Jam-packed schedule you have there GP...

Love the mask in the header graphic.

----------


## RPMiller

GP, you might be interested in this free oriental brush set from Renderosity:
http://market.renderosity.com/news.p...=14667&AID=408

I haven't taken them for a test drive yet, so I can't vouch for their usability.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> GP, you might be interested in this free oriental brush set from Renderosity:
> http://market.renderosity.com/news.p...=14667&AID=408
> 
> I haven't taken them for a test drive yet, so I can't vouch for their usability.


Thanks, RP, I downloaded them already, I'll play with them tonight and see how they work out - thanks for the link.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

So yesterday I started working on a document to represent the Alpha rules for Kaidan. I mostly created placeholder pages for the intended content. This version while missing key pages like table of contents, license and credit page, I'm currently focusing on the necessary content in the order they will be presented - so this is barely a start. But it is close to final form, at least in design and layout. Need more illustrations of course, but its progress still.

Note the page numbers are all screwy, but I was removing existing placeholder pages, and as I started this more final version, I was duplicating existing pages then changing the titles, content and illustrations. I see at least 2 more weeks putting this together, so unless I include an abridged version, this won't make it for The Gift Part 1 release in 8 days.

Actually I have to stop doing this and start formatting The Gift Part 1 in a similar style, but at least that content is already complete. I just have to put it together all "pretty like".

This is a PDF file, so not as user-friendly for the forum vs. an image attachment, but this is how the final format will be (file wise.)

Please critique and comment - I know not much there yet, but if you see critical errors, or content that should preceed what's there, tell me, please!

GP

I intended to make the Alpha as a free download so I don't mind posting this here - for now.

----------


## Jykke

Looks quite interesting. We have been playing "The Blossoms Are Falling" rpg, that is set to same Heian period. Kami etc play an important role in that game also, but in a different way. I hope the game comes together in a great way. Good luck with the project!

----------


## Alfar

Just a couple of things (and I know it's an alpha, but I figure you might as well fix it sooner than later).

- on Page 5, the karma table seems to list both actions that affect karma and how karma affects reincarnation. Since the two parts are very similar, it looks like you gain +20 karma by reincarnating to a higher caste. That's obviously not the intended meaning. I'd split the table in two, one for "Actions affecting karma" and one for "Karma's effect on reincarnation"

In the same table, it looks like there's not the same spacing between the 4th and 5th row as between the other rows. The same goes for the currency equivalents on page 7.

On page 7, there's a couple of typos. An extra 'n' in paid(n) in the last line of the first column; and a missing 'a' in equiv(a)lents. in the table header in the second column.

On page 8 (the first one, you have two), second column, second paragraph, leaders should be leaders', since it's a possessive.

On the second page 8, first column, last paragraph, settings should be settings'.

That's it for a quick skim-through. Looks pretty good, I'd say.

----------


## Gamerprinter

It will be proofed by professionals before publication, so I'm not that worried about spelling and grammer at the moment - I know there are a few typos.

@ Alfar - your comment about splitting the table, I'll have to look at it and see what you mean, but this is the kind of critiques I'm really looking for

As I update it, I hope to get more critiques like this.

For now, though I'll be working on the adventure module itself, to get it ready for publication next week - and I won't be posting that here!  :Razz: 

Thanks!

GP

----------


## Steel General

One thing I noticed right away is on page 2 in the 3rd paragraph it starts by saying "Kaidan is an archaic Japanese word". Then the last sentence starts with "Kaidan is an older word".

Seems to me that might be a bit redundant, but english was never one of my better classes.

There are a couple of typos and maybe a few other grammatical errors, but overall it looks pretty good so far.

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, the next update to the Kaidan RPG alpha rules.

I did some corrections and created some new errors (yay!) There's one cut off sentence, I was trying to remove entirely, but missed a part. I completed the races section and began working on the classes. So far, mostly reflavored fluff for standard classes like barbarian and bushi (fighter), I stopped at Hatamoto, as though I have generated the stat and progression table already, I haven't created all the fluff for that class yet.

It looks like the adventure publication is not going to make the original deadline of August 13, it may be up to a week later, before it hits the "PDF bookshelves", but I'd rather have a perfected product, than one rushed out to meet a deadline.

The alpha rules is intended to be included free with The Gift adventure one, lets see if I can get this document done by that time - doable, but still a tall order to maintain.

http://www.gamer-printshop.com/kaida...ha-partial.pdf

Critique, suggest and enjoy!

GP

----------


## msa

EDIT: Gah, I read the old version and not the new one. Naturally, you already made all the changes I suggested. Ignore my chattering!

My only feedback now is regarding page 4, paragraph 4. It reads like you are saying here that made up races like the nezumi and naga have been eliminated. Later, you mention nezumi in the hengeyokai section and naga in the ryujin section. Maybe this paragraph could be toned down a little bit to something more like: races like naga and nezumi... presented in Oriental Adventures... have been integrated with more traditional Japanese folklore...




> Please critique and comment - I know not much there yet, but if you see critical errors, or content that should preceed what's there, tell me, please!


I have a couple small comments, most of which are just about presentation or tone. I won't claim that any of them are actually right, nor would I think that this wouldn't be fab if you didn't follow my suggestions.

_Page 4, paragraph 1, sentence 2:_ I would steer clear of the implication that other games were *wrong* about Sugenja, and instead work with the claim that you are looking at them (and Japanese fantasy) from a different darker angle. Heroic fantasy is full of "mistaken" interpretations, like the fantasy of noble Arthurian knights, honorable John Wayne cowboys, or gentle and sagely Wicca Druids. In reality, most knights, cowboys, and druids were jerks, but that doesn't make for good heroic fantasy. Both interpretations have a place, and you are going with the darker, antihero version instead of the heroic version. There's no reason to alienate the other camp, though.

_Page 7, paragraph 1, sentences 1 and 2:_ I think for most people, the fact that this is set in the feudal period of Japanese history is more important that the actual dates. For most readers, those dates are going to be meaningless. As a result, I would use the second sentence as the later half of the first sentence, and move the part with the dates in the second sentence. Ie:

_Although Kaiden is a fictional setting, compared to the Japanese timeline it sits in the birth of the feudal period and the rise of the war lords. Historically, this occured at the end of..._

I really like this, by the way. I think the gothic horror version of a Japanese FRPG, especially with your references to modern popular horror like the Ring, is very compelling. I also like your treatment of the Ainu and the chastes in your system. Great work!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yeah, I changed some of that up already, especially regarding the dates and the timeline thing.

Someone else posted that "the differences" I posted in the first version is not specific enough, so either be more specific or remove it entirely. So I got more specific - and this time said, "I'm taking the notion back to its authentic Japanese roots, rather than saying they are 'wrong' or anything ilke that."

Nezumi as the "ratling" race is gone. Nezumi is the Japanese word for "rat". Among the various hengeyokai (shape-changer races) are the "nezumi" type. This is not a contradiction. I'm just trying to infer that a shape-changing race including rat shape-changers exist in Kaidan. For all those Japanese named hengeyokai races, the Japanese name refers to the actual animal. Thus a "mujina" is a badger, not necessarily a badger hengeyokai, such is the same for "nezumi" (again, not to be confused with ratlings.)

I'm glad you like the direction Kaidan, is going - its a fun project thus far!

GP

----------


## msa

> Nezumi as the "ratling" race is gone. Nezumi is the Japanese word for "rat". Among the various hengeyokai (shape-changer races) are the "nezumi" type. This is not a contradiction. I'm just trying to infer that a shape-changing race including rat shape-changers exist in Kaidan. For all those Japanese named hengeyokai races, the Japanese name refers to the actual animal. Thus a "mujina" is a badger, not necessarily a badger hengeyokai, such is the same for "nezumi" (again, not to be confused with ratlings.)


That's what I gathered, but I think it comes off a little odd because the language of "eliminating" is a little strong since they still get mentioned. That's why I was trying to suggest that you instead say something like "brought them in line with mythology".

It does look pretty rocking! I'm excited to see how you develop it.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next update on the Alpha rules, I made those corrections MSA requested, as well as a suggestion from another board, plus I've introduced a fictional character to represent the "author" of some of the work. Tanaka no Hiroshi, a bard/monk who is educating the foreigners or "gaijin" to Kaidan. All scarlet text is Hiro giving an account. (Essentially the fluff is from his point of view.)

I've placed my first developed class the Hatamoto Samurai (Noble Caste) with complete progression table. Note this is the Alpha, no doubt changes will be made.

Anyway, check it out!

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

looking good!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Here's a sampling of the latest monster illustrations from Mark Hyzer for Kaidan.

1. Tsuchinoko - a wide girthed snake monster, highly poisonous and medium sized, found all over the forested wilderness of Kaidan.

2. Hell Samurai - building my denizens from Hell (Yomi), so I needed a hellish nobleman, samurai, monk and a few others. On this monster, instead of armor it has armor-looking exoskeleton. I like the attached sword arms as well.

3. Same-bito - shark man shape-changer, warrior guardian of the Sea Dragon King, Ryu, though they can appear more human in shape, they prefer shark and hybrid shark men, like the illustration shown.

These are just some of the really cool stuff, Mark Hyzer is creating for me, I just wanted to show some of the latest stuff (I really like the Shark Man).

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Jykke

I have to agree, the shark man is awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Those are all pretty cool!

----------


## Gamerprinter

As of an hour ago, I received the finalized manuscript from the publisher, I am now insuring it meets Pathfinder rules, double checking monster stats and seeing I need to add a magic item or two, I plan to throw in five pre-gen adventure party for the really lazy (and don't have their own standard Pathfinder adventure party), as well as "story-fy" the NPC in the addemdum. I will hit on the final layout this week.

This is only for adventure one in my Kaidan setting, called The Gift. Adventure two is scheduled to follow next month, called Dim Spirit. Adventure three the next...

Tentatively scheduled for official release on Monday, next week (not tomorrow). I will post an official release announcment in the News Forum when its finally out! This has been a long, drawn out process with some frustrations, but it really seems worth it.

Wish me luck!

GP

----------


## Alfar

Woot! Best of luck dude.

Lemme know when you have time to do something about that webpage of yours.  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

Great news GP!

----------


## Notsonoble

Sounds good! How will it be available?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Being this is my first publication, and I'm not wealthy to start with, the initial format will be as a downloadable PDF, though I will be getting a Lulu account, so the PDFs can be ordered a printable books - though I have no idea at the final cost in printed format. The PDF as a download will be available for $7.99 from D5 website, Gamer Printshop website, RPGNow and the Paizo Store.

I will try to get the Alpha rules out soon after, and that will be a free download, until all parts are created and hopefully, that will appear in hardback form probably early next year. The Obake beastiary will be a part of that book, and its contents is scheduled for release by the Christmas season.

The final PDF for the initial adventure: The Gift is expected to be almost 70 pages in length and the longest read produced by Dementia 5 publishing so far.

When I'm a big-time publisher (?!), I'll go dead tree format for everything, but for the time being its PDF only.

GP

----------


## DevinNight

Congrats and nice job on getting it all together.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks everyone!

I forgot to mention about a week after publication I should have a Map Folio available as a low cost download which will be "flavored" for MapTool, Battlegrounds, Fantasy Grounds and others for VTT use as well. The Map Folio will contain all the maps from the adventure plus several that are not.

Another format for the adventure.

GP

----------


## Karro

This is looking wonderful.  If I was such as had time to RP these days... this would end up on my wishlist.  (It might still, despite the lack of RP time, if it makes it out as a dead-tree.)

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just looking for your thoughts and last minute suggestions, I am almost finished with the final tweaks and layout of The Gift adventure module. I am currently doing the appendices as the rest has been completed. Attached is a three page excerpt from the appendix concerning the Beastiary as it applies to the adventure with an extended description of the Yurei ghost.

I've yet to place specific stats for the monsters included, I just wanted to focus on how the ghosts of Kaidan are not like standard Pathfinder undead.

Its in PDF format. if you note the pages, I have to say that's not accurate, as I have to create and place two more appendices prior to this one, but I decided to do this one first. Not quite finished. I should complete this ready for release next Monday. I may yet add some illustrations to this section as well, tomorrow.

GP

----------


## Coyotemax

I tried opening it and got an error message ..
"There was an error opening this document.  There was a problem reading this document(14)"

 :Frown:

----------


## Steel General

> I tried opening it and got an error message ..
> "There was an error opening this document.  There was a problem reading this document(14)"


I had no problems opening it (Acrobat Reader 8.1)

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'll check on what is causing that, though I had no problem and I'm using Acrobat 7.0 Pro to create it.

GP

----------


## Coyotemax

How odd.  I tried again, and this time it works fine.

If you updated something, that worked.  if not, I have no idea what happened the first time round.

Now to read...

----------


## Coyotemax

would you like us to call out typos and such if we catch them?

p32 under section 6 - 

*Dominate* 
- a form of possession of a living
person, that results in the total dominance
of the possessed. Death to the possessee is
eminent if and when the domination ends. 
Perhaps you meant to use Imminent (likely to occur at any moment; impending: _Her death is imminent. )_ - eminent means high in station, rank, or repute; prominent; distinguished: _eminent statesmen._  
p33 has a number of grammar issues as well, but it appears you're still working on the writeups through there. 
(the overall looks good so far, however. very straightforward, and I really like the way the spirits are set up - the specific nature of each death determines the spirit that results - that always made way more sense then generic undeads)

----------


## Gamerprinter

Pointing out typos and grammatical issues will certainly, help, though I will need to have the publisher/editor/proof reader to review those specific pages that need changes, prior to module release.

Thank you, Coyotemax, on agreeing with my direction in the use of undead in Kaidan versus standard D&D/Pathfinder versions of them.

GP

----------


## torstan

Looking good. I'm really pleased to see this is going well. Congrats on all the hard work. Looks like you've got a cracking product on your hands (and the illustrations are really lovely).

----------


## Gamerprinter

OK, for sure, now, my first adventure "Gaijin" for The Gift mini-campaign arc for Kaidan will be released this Wednesday at EnWorld RPGNow, at the Paizo Store, on the D5 website, as well as my own - and Lulu.com for dead tree versions.

However, I've been talking on FourUglyMonsters.com and RPTools Forums and have got some volunteers to work on the Fantasy Grounds and MapTool versions of those adventures that should be ready for release within two weeks of the Wednesday's release.

Of course, nobody wants to do the work for free, so at least one of them is planning to create their on Savage World products and is willing to do all the coding for Fantasy Grounds - with a payment in Cartography services for his upcoming publication.

Like all first time publishers, I'm on a very tight budget, lucky for me, I'm getting lots of the work done in exchange for the one currency I have lots of: decent cartography skills - thank god for that, otherwise I could never afford to publish (the publisher and the other writer is being "paid" that way too.)

GP

----------


## Steel General

Congrats GP! 

Must feel good to see your vision 'come to life'.

----------


## msa

> Like all first time publishers, I'm on a very tight budget, lucky for me, I'm getting lots of the work done in exchange for the one currency I have lots of: decent cartography skills - thank god for that, otherwise I could never afford to publish (the publisher and the other writer is being "paid" that way too.)


An age old solution! Great work and great luck GP! Assuming someone decides to cut me a paycheck, I'll buy a copy when it comes out!

----------


## zenram

Congrats!!! 

Thats the way to go, help each other, so the industry gets stronger and the players can have great quality products. XD

----------


## Juggernaut1981

As GamerPrinter's main "word monkey" I'd have to say it's good to have it out there.  Hope you all like it and you have a great time with it in your homegames.

There is plenty more to come and all-in-all the Gift is going to just be the tip of the Kaidan Iceberg.

----------


## Gamerprinter

My publisher's main editor is dragging her feet in the final editing of the adventure module, so its been delayed a few more days (argh!)

However, regarding the Fantasy Grounds 2 version of the module, I've been sent the graphics files that accompany FG, so I can create a custom background "skin" and custom icons to replace the existing ones to ensure, that once complete, the FG version of the module, will have a solid and distinctively oriental "look" so that it looks totally professional.

That's some good news, at least.

GP

----------


## zenram

Well, let us know when you have it in store, so we can go and buy it XD

----------


## Gamerprinter

Decided that I was in the mood for an illustration, versus a map or anything else, besides I need more illustrations of samurai not wearing armor. So I created this tonight in about the last two hours. No pen work here, just a mouse, some photos composited for tracing, all done in Xara Xtreme Pro 4.0

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the art and illustration is what's costing me the most in this project, so as much as I can do myself, saves me money in the long run - its just finding the time to do all this. I need more B/W illustrations anyway...

It probably needs a couple tweaks before I shove this into a publication...

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

The samurai has been tweaked! You'll be seeing him in publication a lot sooner than you think.

GP

----------


## Ghostman

Nice work. The shading on the left cheek needs some attention: I can see lighter-colored spots on the border of the two darker shades. The angle of the sword's handle doesn't quite match the angle of the hand holding it. If he is wearing wrapped cloth on his head like it seems, it might be a good idea to make it a bit darker so that it doesn't look so similar to skin color in a black & white image.

Why is he standing out there by the castle with his sword drawn, BTW?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Its an illustration for the last scene in Adventure one. Should the party opt to end the adventure at end part 1 and not continue to the rest of the 3 modules planned, an alternate ending has the party fighting the lord's troops for not giving them the promised gift. The guy in the illustration is facing the party and about to slash them down.

A couple tweaks, perhaps still, I guess.

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

GP, was the module removed from paizo's site? I can't seem to find it... I'd really rather get it from instead of creating yet another account at a webstore... If it was I'll get it from D5 I guess...

----------


## Gamerprinter

I'm not really sure what they mean by it, but Paizo has OK'd The Gift for publication, and is currently "formatting it" for their store (whatever that means).

You can buy it at Dementia5, RPG Now, Drive Thru RPG and soon enough at the Paizo store.

However if you buy directly from my website order page, I get 100% of the profits...
The Gift: Part 1 Order Page

Its just a Paypal button, no need to join a site to buy it. Otherwise choose one of the above listed online locations.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well, now I'm spending my efforts getting the second adventure of the three part mini-campaign arc for The Gift ready by November 14, called Dim Spirit.

Where Part 1 begins the mystery, Part 2 reveals much if not all the dark secrets pertaining to the Gift...

Here's a preview of the module cover for Dim Spirit.

There will be expanded rules on the Reincarnation concept, plus full stats and progression tables on some of the new classes. More monsters of course and additional rules, probably a magic item section as well.

After the completion of The Gift mini-campaign a free quarterly gazeteer containing maps, side adventures, NPCs, monsters, map symbols, perhaps some game tiles will be made available. At that time I'll be looking to begin development of a larger 1st to 20th level campaign, where the Winning Map from July's Map Challenge will be featured in the first adventure.

Edit: Jan Pospisil who painted the cover for The Gift: Part 1, is also the artist for Dim Spirit cover.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Steel General

Neat stuff..and again I say congratz GP!

----------


## waldronate

Congrats on the publication!

A quick question about that second title: is the spirit hard to see or not very smart (or both)?

----------


## Notsonoble

> I'm not really sure what they mean by it, but Paizo has OK'd The Gift for publication, and is currently "formatting it" for their store (whatever that means).
> 
> You can buy it at Dementia5, RPG Now, Drive Thru RPG and soon enough at the Paizo store.
> 
> However if you buy directly from my website order page, I get 100% of the profits...
> The Gift: Part 1 Order Page
> 
> Its just a Paypal button, no need to join a site to buy it. Otherwise choose one of the above listed online locations.


This is me being dumb again, some how i read your post over at paizo being a month old. I just now realized that it hasn't gone up _yet_.


Edit: helps if i hit quote on the correct button... Also, I absolutely refuse to use paypal after the way's they've screwed me in previous transactions.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Congrats on the publication!
> 
> A quick question about that second title: is the spirit hard to see or not very smart (or both)?


Yurei - which means "ghost" in Japanese, has a direct English translation  to "Dim Spirit" - basically a spirit that hasn't made it fully into the afterlife, therefore the spiritual life is "dim".

I thought the direct translation had more of an oriental sound to it, but the title basically means "ghost".

This explanation of the title will be in the introduction to the adventure, so readers will learn this meaning as well.

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

Purchased... and blogged...

GP: would you be upset if I listed the entries in the Table of Contents (sans page numbers) in the blog post... I'm going to run the game and review it later...

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Purchased... and blogged...
> 
> GP: would you be upset if I listed the entries in the Table of Contents (sans page numbers) in the blog post... I'm going to run the game and review it later...


Go for it, I don't mind  :Smile: 

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

Done http://notsonoblednd.blogspot.com/ also... for the next module... fell completely free to use the statblock templates I' have posted there. (Should be very easy to simply switch fonts to fit your books).

Also, I've been seriously considering (since there's one in the Office Depot in town) a 13x19 colorjet printer that's almost in my budget... AND I can get simi-gloss 11x17 paper there too... If lulu or whoever doesn't work out perhaps we could work something out... especially since I need some help turning that "Realmsheet" into something distributable...

----------


## Gamerprinter

I took a peek at your blog and saw it up there. I am looking forward to your playtest, let me know when its updated.

I've been talking to various POD sources, problem now is the publisher controls most of the accounts, and I can forceably use his account to get The Gift to a POD shop. Still working on that though, hopefully with a solution soon.

GP

PS: the VT versions of The Gift should be ready sometime next week.

----------


## Notsonoble

Is the 23 page alpha rules download here your most recent build of the rulebook? If so I'll start with it.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Is the 23 page alpha rules download here your most recent build of the rulebook? If so I'll start with it.


Yeah, it needs updating though. At this time, except for prestige classes like the Ninja, all base classes of Kaidan correspond to its Pathfinder equivalent - thus Fighter = Bushi, Barbarian = Emishi, Jugondo = Sorcerer (I'm creating 5 unique bloodlines for Kaidan sorcerers), Onmyoji = Wizard, Matagi = Ranger (only with access to archery training, not 2 weapon fighting), Shinobi = Rogue (note Shinobi is not currently listed), Yamabushi = Five element priest, Shoten/Miko = shaman priest (Miko might become the upcoming Oracle class), Sohei = Paladin (or upcoming Templar class), and Samurai is being redesigned to equal the upcoming Cavalier class (with at least 3 prestige classes).

So the classes as they currently sit in the Alpha are not accurate. Listed races are the same, however.

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

the pdfs are ooo exports?

----------


## Gamerprinter

> the pdfs are ooo exports?


Not sure what you mean, but I create the documents in Xara then export to PDF...?

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

Some of them looked very much like exports to pdf from Open Office... I was wondering because if they had been the import plug-in would have handled them nicely so I could start helping with the copy editing.

I'd discovered rather quickly that they weren't that, as the alpha-rulebook imported funky... and without text...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Don't know what's up with that, the Alpha rules link works fine for me. I created it the same way I created The Gift: Part 1. The text shows up for me??? Can't say what the problem is.

GP

PS: the Alpha rules are only at its starting phase, so no need to proof read/edit them yet, long way to go, before I get to that process - as mentioned earlier, I've already got major changes that haven't been updated, so no need for copy editing the Alpha just yet.

----------


## mearrin69

Nice cover for part 2. I've been meaning to go get The Gift...got to find some time to buy and read it. Congratulations again.
M

----------


## Notsonoble

> Don't know what's up with that, the Alpha rules link works fine for me. I created it the same way I created The Gift: Part 1. The text shows up for me??? Can't say what the problem is.
> 
> GP
> 
> PS: the Alpha rules are only at its starting phase, so no need to proof read/edit them yet, long way to go, before I get to that process - as mentioned earlier, I've already got major changes that haven't been updated, so no need for copy editing the Alpha just yet.


No, the pdf loads fine, importing the pdf in to open office so I could edit things and email them back to you went all weird... sorry if I'm not being clear.


As for waiting on the alpha rules... okie dokie... a question though... Is the opening Tanaka changing much... I've already worked it over in a few places... (there was a comma splice in it so weird I had to get help figuring out how to fix it (despite the fact that I've made that same oops myself a couple times... mother and my old english teacher called it "trying to squeeze 20 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound sack... don't feel bad... dialogue sucks... it just does... 10 people can try and clean it up and it still be broke)) I can send them your way if you'd like.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> No, the pdf loads fine, importing the pdf in to open office so I could edit things and email them back to you went all weird... sorry if I'm not being clear.
> 
> 
> As for waiting on the alpha rules... okie dokie... a question though... Is the opening Tanaka changing much... I've already worked it over in a few places... (there was a comma splice in it so weird I had to get help figuring out how to fix it (despite the fact that I've made that same oops myself a couple times... mother and my old english teacher called it "trying to squeeze 20 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound sack... don't feel bad... dialogue sucks... it just does... 10 people can try and clean it up and it still be broke)) I can send them your way if you'd like.


Sure, send it over, I'll take a look.

Perhaps it would be better to continue this dialogue through Email or private messaging, rather than in the thread. I'd like to mainly reserve this thread for updates, guild member responses and such.

GP

----------


## Juggernaut1981

> No, the pdf loads fine, importing the pdf in to open office so I could edit things and email them back to you went all weird... sorry if I'm not being clear.
> 
> 
> As for waiting on the alpha rules... okie dokie... a question though... Is the opening Tanaka changing much... I've already worked it over in a few places... (there was a comma splice in it so weird I had to get help figuring out how to fix it (despite the fact that I've made that same oops myself a couple times... mother and my old english teacher called it "trying to squeeze 20 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound sack... don't feel bad... dialogue sucks... it just does... 10 people can try and clean it up and it still be broke)) I can send them your way if you'd like.


NotSoNoble> That's probably my fault originally... I am plagued with a tendency to try write "Sentence-agraphs" after being hounded into writing longer sentences in early schooling.  Now I tend to have sentences inside sentences and a lot of passive voice because they extend the length of sentences.  Been working on it, but its hard to buck 15+ years of writing habit.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> NotSoNoble> That's probably my fault originally... I am plagued with a tendency to try write "Sentence-agraphs" after being hounded into writing longer sentences in early schooling.  Now I tend to have sentences inside sentences and a lot of passive voice because they extend the length of sentences.  Been working on it, but its hard to buck 15+ years of writing habit.


My writing does exist in the module, mostly in the prologue and appendices, than in the primary adventure. I created the outline, defined the encounters, and spent days and days, fixing storyline inconsistencies after everyone's writing was complete.

My style of writing kind of dances around. I'll have a 30 word complex sentence, right next to a one or two word sentence. I write mostly "as I speak", but I tend to be more descriptive and wordy. Of course, I misspell, more so when I'm in a hurry, and aren't as organized in concept placement as I wished. My worst problem is I'll create new stuff in Xara, which doesn't have a spell-checker or an easy means of post editing, except using Xara only. I should do all my work in Open Office or Word, then move to final format in Xara. Doing that is where some of the errors are occuring.

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

Worry not, I'm not attempting to blame anybody... simply assist. Its a flaw of being my mother's son to see typos and grammar errors and go crazy... but good stories deserve good formatting and grammar. The world seems to have forgotten that that doesn't mean the writers have to be grammatically correct 100% of the time... and that copy-editing isn't a punishment... its a step in the process.

It's also a step that really good publishers have been skipping lately... or only doing half-jobs on... (never rely on a single C.E. no matter how good they are, because people are human, a single C.E. and writer won't catch everything, there's nothing _wrong_ with that...its just a fact of life)...

Also to be honest... the things I'm seeing in the Alpha are by far and wide not that bad. This is all really really good stuff, and rather simple to fix... I've worked with people who've finished college, in Language and Arts fields, who's material can't even be read...

Then there's my crap... which I write, pass to someone, pass the edited copy to my mother... listen to the horror that is her correcting things... and then re-read as if I'd never seen it before. Then it goes back to my mother... and then, I might post it or turn it in (if its a school thing).

Anywho enough public yammering... I'll say one more thing here... GP and Juggernaught... pass as much of the alpha's update to me as you have ready... don't worry about formatting or any of that mess... I'll take unedited dump text if that's what you've got... on Friday. I have a computer to build, and a scenerio to re-write this week, so I'm swamped... but all I've got Saturday is 2 PF characters to generate and some housecleaning(bleh)... So I can start then... If Friday's too quick, wait til after Halloween... I'll be spending that week getting ready to run either The Gift... or the Pythoness House from Ptolus...

----------


## Gamerprinter

So, the issues I was having with my "publisher" seems to have been addressed and we'll now be able to move forward with the Kaidan project. I now have in contract 51% ownership and the status as co-publisher. The previous contract had me relegated as a writer and no ownership of Kaidan - that was the problem, now its fixed.

Not-so-Noble, if you have any possible spelling/grammar corrections for Kaidan, I am fine with receiving any updates - I'll make sure I give you credit as one of the editors/proof readers in an updated version of the Gift and in the remaining two upcoming modules.

Moving forward now.

GP

----------


## Steel General

Glad to see you got things worked out GP.

----------


## Notsonoble

> So, the issues I was having with my "publisher" seems to have been addressed and we'll now be able to move forward with the Kaidan project. I now have in contract 51% ownership and the status as co-publisher. The previous contract had me relegated as a writer and no ownership of Kaidan - that was the problem, now its fixed.
> 
> Not-so-Noble, if you have any possible spelling/grammar corrections for Kaidan, I am fine with receiving any updates - I'll make sure I give you credit as one of the editors/proof readers in an updated version of the Gift and in the remaining two upcoming modules.
> 
> Moving forward now.
> 
> GP



I didn't think about updating The Gift, but if you'd like I can get to that... It's good to hear that you got things straightened out...

----------


## torstan

GP - that's great news. I'm really pleased this got resolved amicably. It would have been terrible for all of this work to be held back even more. Good luck with shepherding it the last few steps to publication.

----------


## Juggernaut1981

GP> Good news on the contract change.  And maybe a lesson to a large number of us writers and module creators... keep some ownership and you get to keep more control of the product and its course to being in the hands of gamers...

----------


## Gamerprinter

Nothing glorious, but I've sold 42 downloads of The Gift: Part 1 from all different sales channels - my site, D5 site, RPG Now, Paizo Store and Drive Thru RPG. So far no advertising, just forum posts and word of mouth - in just 2 weeks. I've already broke even, on my cost in the adventure and made $100 while even sharing profits with publisher and online store cut.

Got a banner ad going up on EnWorld next week, and RoleplayingTips Newsletter with an ad next week - so we'll see if there's any improvements.

Still I'm happy to get this much in such a short time, wish it was a landslide, but I have to realistic, still happy!  :Very Happy: 

GP

----------


## mearrin69

Congrats. That's not a bad range, really, for a first time product with word-of-mouth advertising. I would be pretty happy if my first sold 100 total. Make it 43...I'm planning on getting a copy as soon as I have my CC and computer in the same room and remember to go to your site.
M

----------


## Steel General

Great News GP!

----------


## Gidde

That's fantastic, GP! Grats!

----------


## torstan

That's great news! Glad it's going well.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks everybody! And though I can't count them, there are 3 stuck in unfinished shopping carts in the payment process, and 14 are on RPG Now wishlists... but what does that mean, unless an actual purchase is made.

Still getting sales is good.

GP

----------


## Notsonoble

Sounds Good!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yay! I now have 100% control and ownership of Kaidan: a Japanese Ghost Story setting once again!

Since I plan to now do the publication as an imprint under Rite Publishing, I need to wait until Quillon (Steve Russel) gets two Open Design Project patronage projects out the door, then we will hit hard to rework the first adventure (as well as the second and third) to get it re-released probably sometime in June. While I am still the primary developer, concept writer, art director, illustator and cartographer, I have also been the primary author - but my writing skills are a bit weak, compared to all those other tasks I do. Steve is recruiting Jonathon McNaulty - one of the writers from Kobold Quarterly to rewrite the adventures professionally. This is a huge relief on my part, adventure writing is serious work, and as I say, I simply lack the talent as a writer to get the professional kind of product I really want out of this publication.

We plan to make some mechanical changes, and otherwise tweak aspects of Kaidan as I have developed it so far. I've recently figured out certain elements that needed work that has to be included in the product. I have made a table to work out the Reincarnation/Death Spirit Possession mechanic for the setting. I've reworked how Honor and Reputation works in the setting, especially for Samurai (but all classes have some reflection for Honor and Reputation as well). I've also run out of money to purchase more art, but Steve/Rite Publishing will now take over that cost - I've spent almost $800 in art so far, so that's a relief on my budget as well.

I've been in a 6 months negotiaion, with Steve's participation in buying out Dementia 5 Publishing (my original partner in the publication). Steve did give up in the end, as that publisher has put up a fight in making this transition possible. However, I finally got him to agree on releasing to me - so the negotiation has finally been settled. As I said, I now own it 100%.

This has been a long time coming, and now its just about time to get this back on the market.

Hurray, is all I can really say.

GP

----------


## torstan

Congratulations. I knew some of what this entailed and I'm very pleased for you that you have full control. Nice to be able to welcome you into the Rite Publishing fold!

----------


## mearrin69

Congrats! 
M

----------


## Notsonoble

This will do the project well i think... Glad to see firmly back in the hands of someone who's willing to push it along...

----------


## Steel General

Great News GP!

----------


## Jaxilon

Congrats man, I wish you success with your project moving forward!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Old thread, but this post is for Kaidan so I thought I'd  post it here, rather than the News thread.

OK, this is not a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle, rather it is a Japanese water spirit known as a Kappa. The Kappa will be published as a separate product to Kaidan, though it will still be tied to the product and released simultaneously with the first adventure product. Each of the three adventures will feature certain monsters that are considered player character races in Kaidan. Kappa is linked with the first adventure, Henge shapeshifters with the second and Tengu with the third.

Since I can only afford so much art. I do already have a nice Mark Hyzer illustration of the kappa for the cover design, but its seems we need one or two other pieces as interior art for the Kappa PC race book. Found a couple ukiyo-e prints of kappa that will be used, but needed one more, so this is an illustration I did this morning.

Enjoy!

GP

----------

